# Badly sprained wrist/thumb



## rockdude14 (Jul 7, 2006)

I was at whistler about 3 weeks ago. First day take a good crash land on my hand and just figured I sprained my wrist and thumb. I just iced and took tylenol for the rest of the week. It never really hurt to bad so I just figured it was sprained. On the last day I landed on that had two more times. It felt about as bad as it did the first day which again wasnt that bad.

Now three weeks later with no riding or doing much it still doesnt feel that much better. I figured within a week it would feel like normal. At the ends of my range of motion is where it still feels sore or kind of tender. Certain angles or putting certain forces on it kind feel kind of bad. For example I hit a bucket of golf balls today and only felt uncomfortable at the end of my stoke. 

Does this just sound like a sprained wrist that needs some more time? I just moved to a new town and dont have a doctor and really dont want to get a guy that just tries to cover his ass and ends up costing me a lot of money just to hear ice it and rest.

It doesnt seem bad I just expected it to feel normal much faster. Since I was able to ride with it like that for a week without any problems.

thanks for any ideas.


----------



## rockdude14 (Jul 7, 2006)

Ah it was ibuprofen, I get all my drugs mixed up

I havent even been to a GP since I dont really have one in this new town. I guess I might put it on my list to do. Again really just trying to avoid someone saying to get an MRI since I've had to foot the bill for that before when nothing was wrong.

Unfortunately we got hit by a hurricane and our trails our a mess so I've been doing some trail maintenance. 

I figure if I broke something it would hurt a lot more (I've never managed to break anything yet, knock on wood). So I figure if its not that than just rest should do it but its just taking a while. Not sure if sprains lasted this long.


----------



## dherman951 (Aug 20, 2008)

I thought I sprained my wrist after a crash. Iced it down & it felt better but still sore when moving. I have a high tolerance for pain so never went to the doctor. A year later it never felt 100% so had x-rays done. Turned out it was a Scaphoid fracture. Had to get surgery & a titanium pin.

Moral of the story: GO TO THE DOCTOR ASAP!!!

You most likely broke a wrist bone. It's not as painful as you think it would be but a sprained wrist should have healed by now.


----------



## mjsantar (Oct 18, 2011)

Get one of those thumb guards from Walgreens or CVS or something. I destroyed my thumb playing basketball (A guy tried to save a ball from going out of bounds and found my thumb first). First doc said surgery, that annoyed me, second doc was old school. Told me to immobilize with a plastic cast you can get at a pharmacy. Then handed me a clothes pin and wrapped a rubber band around one end. That was my physical therapy and it worked like a charm. Cheap as well, still the coolest doc I have met.


----------



## allthatisman (May 27, 2007)

dherman951 said:


> I thought I sprained my wrist after a crash. Iced it down & it felt better but still sore when moving. I have a high tolerance for pain so never went to the doctor. A year later it never felt 100% so had x-rays done. Turned out it was a Scaphoid fracture. Had to get surgery & a titanium pin.
> 
> Moral of the story: GO TO THE DOCTOR ASAP!!!
> 
> You most likely broke a wrist bone. It's not as painful as you think it would be but a sprained wrist should have healed by now.


+1

I took a 4 foot drop at speed on my left wrist... hurt like h3ll, but I toughed it out. Had a doctor's appt yesterday and almost didn't go because it was feeling a bit better... needless to say, I'm in a cast for the next 12 weeks...  but at least I'll have a functional wrist again.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Just keep riding. Going to the doc is overrated.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

xcguy said:


> Just keep riding. Going to the doc is overrated.


Exactly, never visit a physician unless you're about 5 minutes from dying... Just keep riding, it will ALL work out if you ignore it. Riding solves everything!


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

I sprained my wrist/hand 4 wks ago. Swelling was alarming enough I went for an x-ray, no apparent breaks. Then, ran into family doc and he jammed his thumb into parts of my wrist and nothing made me hit the ceiling so really seems like no breaks.

I had 2 weeks driving (one week in a borrowed auto trans 'cause I couldn't shift our standard) (all w/ eating ibuprofen like skittles), then 2 wks of travel (ibuprofen tapered, and not much the last couple of days), and today was my 1st day back to commuting on the bike. About 3 miles into work it started hurting. On the way home it took longer than that to start hurting, but I had a big climb at the end and when I stood up to pedal, pulling up on the bars, that hurt a lot. 

Now I get the weekend off, will see where I am Monday.

Anyway, I don't know what to say about your wrist but I'm surprised mine is taking this long to come around, for sure. Good luck.


----------



## fitnessallday (Dec 12, 2011)

If you have a sprained wrist then using a Powerball Gyro exerciser helps you with regaining your range of motion back with its "counter weight" gyro. It definitely helped my wrist! Check it out.


----------

